
Four-Quark State Confirmed - jonbaer
http://physics.aps.org/synopsis-for/10.1103/PhysRevLett.112.222002
======
ggchappell
Can anyone speak to what this means for QCD and whatnot? (Let's assume that
this particle is in fact what they say it is. If I understand correctly, the
analysis means that they definitely observed a real _thing_ ; however we can't
have quite that much confidence that it is actually a bound state of four
quarks.)

